# Java Bridge probleme - einbinden fehlgeschlagen/php kennt "java_required" nicht



## Animal21 (20. Mai 2009)

viel edit XD, sorry.

Hallo leute,
ich würde gern ein eine Java klasse in mein php code einbinden und hab dazu folgende seite gefunden:

JAVA-Bibliotheken mit PHP nutzen unter Windows XP - matblog



hab alles so gemacht wie da beschrieben:
die DLL und die JavaBridge.jar in den ext ordner von php
und die php.ini angepasst:


> extension=php_java.dll
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (20. Mai 2009)

so wie ich das seh ist das ein PHP Problem und kein Java Problem, aber vielleicht hat hier jemand schonmal sowas gemacht


----------



## Animal21 (20. Mai 2009)

hoffe das wird nich als spam gewertet:

hab im netz recht wenig zu dem problem gefunden, bzw imemr wird zwar gesagt "hm mist das geht nich; achja so gehts doch..." - also ekine richtien erklärungen... dazu.


mfg
ani


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2009)

Keine Sorge, wir betrachten das nicht als Spam. Vielleicht hast du Glück und jemand kann dir hier helfen, aber es kann sicherlich nicht schaden die Frage nochmal in einem PHP bezogenen Board zu stellen (bitte die Beiträge gegenseitig verlinken damit jeder weiß was Sache ist).


----------

